# Live Stream World of Warships



## kampfratti45 (23. September 2015)

Ich spiele world of warships und habe Spaß dabei bin kein Profi 

versuche auch fragen zu beantworten wen es mir möglich ist

schaut einfach vorbei
 
 
[twitch]kampfratti45[/twitch]
 
 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

